# H2O2



## Palladium (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting site http://www.tecaeromex.com/ingles/destilai.htm


----------



## peter i (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice.

But be aware, that highly concentrated H2O2 will make most organics ignite spontaneously, and that the heat of decomposition is more than what is needed to evaporate the water.

When you have a bottle of something that can rapidly transform itself to steam on its own, some nervous people call it an explosive :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 8, 2009)

If 90-99% H2O2 had any value in refining, this would be another story. However, since there is no value in using this, why tempt fate? The strongest H2O2 needed for any refining purpose that I can think of is 30-35%. It's dangerous enough.


----------

